# Illustration is Amazing!



## randarush (Jun 10, 2008)

I snagged a copy of Yoshitaka Amano's new book and the artwork is AMAZING! 
I love all his art work and without his contribution to works like Vampire Hunter D, Final Fantasy and Neil Gaiman's The Sandman they wouldn't be the masterpieces we have today. I can't wait to have him sign my copy of *Mateki: The Magic Flute * at Comic-Con this summer!


----------

